# When Cinder Block Wall Meets Old Cobblestone Foundation... HOW?



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

I am looking for some suggestions on how to patch/seal the gaps on the porch foundation which is cinder block to the old original foundation of the home. 

I have had thoughts like, Vinyl Patch Cement, Mortor, Great Stuff, Caulking and a foam backer, roofing tar, etc...

Now I need some advice from a more expeerienced handyman!

Thanks...

Dave


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the steps leave alone the porch backer rod and good sealant,caulk


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I would treat it like a durrock bathtub surround - using backerboard mesh and mortar as filler.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

tpolk said:


> the steps leave alone


:confused1:Thanks... but I need to do something with the steps as this is a great haven for unfriendly wasp?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mix up a batch of sand mix and fill the gaps. Once it dries, caulk the places it hits the wood.
Ron


----------

